# Squatting abandoned houses



## fuck capitalist scum (Feb 6, 2018)

With so many empty houses I don't understand why it's so hard to find organized communities around squatting. At least in my country it's near impossible to find information or a list of some empty places and people willing to use them, because there are really a lot of empty abandoned places, it's such a waste.

There are even whole villages completely abandoned why can't people group and take them?


----------



## justanotherperson (Feb 6, 2018)

Not to sound corny but.... Be the change you want to see. If you feel so strongly about this organize something-create your own squatter database and community. I am sure many others think the same way so why not fulfill a need by compiling information on places and spreading your ideas to get assistants and followers. Think about it, then you can have control over it all and have a great sense of accomplishment by giving back to the community


----------



## fuck capitalist scum (Feb 6, 2018)

justanotherperson said:


> Think about it, then you can have control over it all and have a great sense of accomplishment by giving back to the community



Screw "sense of accomplishment by giving back to the community", sense of accomplishment makes it about you and your feelings, almost like a coping mechanism to deal with their shitty lives, not about change itself (see veganism, it's all about themselves but have literally no impact in the mode of production, feel good petty burgeois lifestyles). The point ought not to be to escape the system or make it more tolerable as many users seem to want, but to change it, many don't even believe such thing is possible so they play escapist fantasy games, see movies such as Captain Fantastic, fun movie (pretty sure everyone here felt a little jealous of that life, at least I did), but it's still an escapist fantasy.

I just think squatting could be another form of class struggle, another form of putting politics people's minds (first those who organize, then the everyone else when it gets enough attention), if it's done consciously and the users learn self discipline and self education maybe it could create a small impact. You are right, maybe I could start something, but I got neither money nor expertise to make a website, and never even squatted (camped illegally and saw many empty houses but didn't dare trying to enter them).


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 6, 2018)

justanotherperson said:


> Not to sound corny but.... Be the change you want to see. If you feel so strongly about this organize something-create your own squatter database and community. I am sure many others think the same way so why not fulfill a need by compiling information on places and spreading your ideas to get assistants and followers. Think about it, then you can have control over it all and have a great sense of accomplishment by giving back to the community


 
The rebellion has begun, haha o yea idk how New you are but have you checked out the squating section on here. It’s pretty cool :ompus::


----------



## justanotherperson (Feb 6, 2018)

Darkwolf said:


> The rebellion has begun, haha o yea idk how New you are but have you checked out the squating section on here. It’s pretty cool :ompus::


Yeah, but there is definetly room for improvement and expansion outside of here. Fuck capitalist scum could easily create his own squatter community/network.


----------



## justanotherperson (Feb 6, 2018)

fuck capitalist scum said:


> Screw "sense of accomplishment by giving back to the community", sense of accomplishment makes it about you and your feelings, almost like a coping mechanism to deal with their shitty lives, not about change itself (see veganism, it's all about themselves but have literally no impact in the mode of production, feel good petty burgeois lifestyles). The point ought not to be to escape the system or make it more tolerable as many users seem to want, but to change it, many don't even believe such thing is possible so they play escapist fantasy games, see movies such as Captain Fantastic, fun movie (pretty sure everyone here felt a little jealous of that life, at least I did), but it's still an escapist fantasy.
> 
> I just think squatting could be another form of class struggle, another form of putting politics people's minds (first those who organize, then the everyone else when it gets enough attention), if it's done consciously and the users learn self discipline and self education maybe it could create a small impact. You are right, maybe I could start something, but I got neither money nor expertise to make a website, and never even squatted (camped illegally and saw many empty houses but didn't dare trying to enter them).


What you lack in money can easily be made up for in experience just try squatting for a night and go from there. Or directly search for more experienced people to squat with. If your charismatic, you don't need anything else to get shit done. Good luck


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 6, 2018)

justanotherperson said:


> Yeah, but there is definetly room for improvement and expansion outside of here. Fuck capitalist scum could easily create his own squatter community/network.


 
I agree, there’s a lot of squatting community’s. Mostly in Russia, Europe and Switzerland, and they are pretty hardcore about it. The the rebellion this way comes.


----------



## Jerrell (Feb 6, 2018)

A couple years ago I was reading about Detroit and all the abandoned houses there and thinking about the ones everywhere else in the U.S. thanks to the post- punch Iraq and Afghanistan for getting kicked in the balls by Al Qaeda war recession. 
I thought it'd be cool if war veterans were to squat a neighborhood with a set of rules like no firearms other than personal defense ones. Like nobody could have basically an armory in their basement. Nothing that can make it look like anything more than real American war veterans taking their country back starting with that neighborhood. They'd clean the area up, plant a community garden, whatever and find a way to hand the neighborhood to people that deserved a decent home.
That's as far as my thoughts about it went. I had/have no experience squatting and, even though I am a war veteran, I don't talk to any others so it was pretty much a nonstarter. 

With renewable energy becoming cheaper, squatting an abandoned town sounds great. But once it was noticed by rich white people in office, I'm pretty sure everyone would be either evicted, taxed, or both and then the town would become a tourist attraction or rich people retreat or something. haha


----------

